# Eclipse RUN Fehler



## ulko (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo, weiss nicht weiter:

nach div bluescreens sagt ECLIPSE RUN bei meiner Application:
Java Virtual Machine Loader: Could not find the main class....
Und folgende Fehlermeldungen:
java.lang.NoSuchFieldError: strm
	at java.util.zip.Inflater.initIDs(Native Method)
	at java.util.zip.Inflater.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.getInflater(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.jar.JarFile.hasClassPathAttribute(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.jar.JavaUtilJarAccessImpl.jarFileHasClassPathAttribute(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getClassPath(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$ExtClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "main" 

Hat jemand ne Idee?? Die jre hab ich bereits eneuert.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2010)

Funktioniert eine einfache Hello world Anwendung?


----------



## ulko (25. Mai 2010)

NEIN, es kommen genau die gleichen Fehlermeldungen.

Auch NACHDEM ich eclipse neu downloaded habe.


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2010)

> nach div bluescreens


Hmm... könnte das etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hmm... könnte das etwas damit zu tun haben?



Scheint fast so. Irgendwas hast du dir zerschossen. Nimm Eclipse mal aus der Gleichung. Kompilier mit javac eine Hello World App und führe sie auf der Kommandozeile aus


----------



## tuttle64 (25. Mai 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Scheint fast so. Irgendwas hast du dir zerschossen. Nimm Eclipse mal aus der Gleichung. Kompilier mit javac eine Hello World App und führe sie auf der Kommandozeile aus



Gute Idee. Aber hierzu wird nicht jre, sondern jdk benötigt.


----------



## ulko (26. Mai 2010)

Erst mal Danke für Eure Tips.
Hier das negative Ergebnis mit javac (ohne Eclipse):


C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>C:\Programm
e\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\bin\javac HelloWorld.java -verbose
[parsing started HelloWorld.java]
[parsing completed 32ms]
[search path for source files: .]
[search path for class files: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\resources.ja
r,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\rt.jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre
\lib\sunrsasign.jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\jsse.jar,C:\Programme\
Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\jce.jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\charsets.
jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\classes,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\
lib\ext\dnsns.jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\ext\localedata.jar,C:\Pr
ogramme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\ext\sunjce_provider.jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.
6.0_20\jre\lib\ext\sunmscapi.jar,C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\jre\lib\ext\sunpk
cs11.jar,.]
[loading java\lang\Object.class(java\lang:Object.class)]
[loading java\lang\String.class(java\lang:String.class)]
[checking hw.HelloWorld]
[loading java\lang\System.class(java\lang:System.class)]
[loading java\io\PrintStream.class(java\iorintStream.class)]
[loading java\io\FilterOutputStream.class(java\io:FilterOutputStream.class)]
[loading java\io\OutputStream.class(java\io:OutputStream.class)]
[wrote HelloWorld.class]
[total 281ms]

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>java HelloW
orld.java
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld/java
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: HelloWorld.java
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: HelloWorld.java.  Program will exit.

So wie ich das versteh ist die Compilierung noch OK - aber das RUN mit java zeigt ähnliche Fehler wie bei Eclipse. 
Nach den bluescreens hab ich die jdk1.6.0-20 neu geladen!

Was nun???? Noch was erneuern???


----------



## maki (26. Mai 2010)

Was gibt denn [c]java -version[/c] aus?


----------



## ulko (26. Mai 2010)

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>java -versi
on
java version "1.6.0_20"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## ulko (27. Mai 2010)

Der Aufruf java HelloWorld.java war falsch von mir. Hier der richtige Aufruf:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>java HelloW
orld
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld *(wrong nam
e: hw/HelloWorld)*        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: HelloWorld.  Program will exit.

*Wieso ist das ein wrong name??*


----------



## yampi (27. Mai 2010)

> Could not find the main class: HelloWorld. Program will exit.


Das bedeutet, dass diese Datei nicht im Verzeichnis existiert! 


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld (wrong nam
> e: hw/HelloWorld)


Es sieht so aus, dass die Name nicht richtig ist. welche Du angegeben hast. Prüfe es mal nach!


----------



## ulko (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jampi,
das hat irgendwie mit dem classpath zu tun.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>*dir*
 Volume in Laufwerk C: hat keine Bezeichnung.
 Volumeseriennummer: 9CE6-8215

 Verzeichnis von C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWor
ld\hw

27.05.2010  21:19    <DIR>          .
27.05.2010  21:19    <DIR>          ..
27.05.2010  21:19               548* HelloWorld.class*
27.05.2010  20:53               209 HelloWorld.java
               2 Datei(en)            757 Bytes
               2 Verzeichnis(se),  9.230.487.552 Bytes frei

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>set CLASSPA
TH
*CLASSPATH=C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld*
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>*java HelloW
orld*
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld (wrong nam
e: hw/HelloWorld)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: HelloWorld.  Program will exit.
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Uli und Doris\workspace\HelloWorld\hw>*type HelloW
orld.java*
package hw;

public class HelloWorld {

        /**
         * @param args
         */
        public static void main(String[] args) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
                System.out.println("Hello Word L³hesand");
        }

}

Ich sehe da keinen Fehler. Die class Datei ist da. Das package ist richtig definiert. Der classpath ist das Verzeichnis 'darüber'. Bin ich doof? Will ich ja nicht ausschliessen.


----------



## mvitz (27. Mai 2010)

```
java hw.HelloWorld
```
 mal probiert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Mai 2010)

package hw; 

daher findet ers nicht 

java hw.HelloWorld

im übergeordneten ordner



> C:\hw>javac HelloWorld.java
> 
> C:\hw>cd ..
> 
> ...


----------



## ulko (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, dann klappt es. Danke mvitz und raiL!
Bleibt das Ursprungsproblem, warum es mit Eclipse nicht geht. Na ich werd noch mal suchen...


----------

